# NE Ohio Vintage Ride



## jdbryant (May 7, 2013)

Who is interested in getting some sort of vintage/collector ride or event going in or around Downtown Cleveland? This is an open discussion so give me your ideas. I'm in the Akron area and there is not much going on around these parts during the summer months. I'm thinking starting with a swap meet in the morning then maybe a ride around the city/pub crawl. I read about the Cyclone Swap/Ride regularly on the Cabe, maybe we can get something going similar around here?

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 9, 2013)

I would like to do something similar closer to home both Cleveland and the Rat Riders in Cinci are 2 hour drives for me one way at the minimum. Anyone want to get something going in near the Findlay area?


----------



## bikecrazy (May 9, 2013)

Cleveland interests me.


----------



## cruiserfan (May 13, 2013)

a get together in Cleveland would be great, i'm in Columbus and don't think there is anything around here


----------



## jdbryant (May 14, 2013)

*Cleveland*

Keep it going guys, we need more interest here.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 15, 2013)

Can we find an area that is maybe big enough to also have mini swap meet or something of that nature? I would be willing to go.


----------



## Mercury37 (May 17, 2013)

What about the Cuyahoga valley bike trail near Akron for the ride.  A little dusty at times but way safer than city streets and flat for those old irons.  And you have the "pubs" in Peninsula that are pretty nice with good food.  Weekends can get busy so that would maybe concern some.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 18, 2013)

Peninsula Ohio is awsome! The Cuyahoga Valley RR runs through it and there are bikes everywhere. I am sure that the people there would get a kick out of some vintage Classics.


----------



## jdbryant (May 19, 2013)

Penninsula would work great. I can check with the local bikeshop, Century Cycles and see if they will allow us to setup a small swapmeet in their parkinglot. Keep the ideas coming guys, also may put an add in the Beacon Journal once a date is decided.


----------



## 1959firearrow (May 19, 2013)

Swaps meets just entice more people out of the woodwork.  I would love explore and ride in a new area!


----------

